# Horror Movie Theme Decorating Ideas



## ScaryChk (Oct 2, 2006)

The theme to our Halloween party this year is "Horror Movies". My thought is to recreate popular "scenes" from some of the best horror movies. I was hoping to get some ideas of scenes I could recreate. So far, I want to do the shower scene from Psycho (bloody shower curtain with women's silhouette behind it) and Poltergeist with "Carrie Ann" sitting in front of the fuzzy TV. I also thought about somehow trying to get the video from "The Ring" and playing that on repeat. Thought maybe I could get it off the movie DVD.

Any other ideas would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

There is actually an Easter egg on The Ring DVD that will play the video from the movie - actually rather spooky, because once you start it, it can't be stopped short of turning off the DVD player.

We're looking at the same decorating theme for our get together this year and I had posted the same question. 

Here's the thread I pulled and posted my question in:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=51786

Even though the thread is regards a movie 'game', I found it useful to get the brain churning. Hope it helps you, too.


----------

